# CyberQ by BBQ Guru - BEWARE!!!!



## jjcolo (Oct 8, 2015)

I bought a CyberQ and the Viper for my Backwoods Competitor 4 months ago and it broke in a competition 2 weeks ago. I sent it back and they told me it had extensive water damage. Friday and Saturday it was sunny and 80 degrees. It broke on Saturday during the ribs competition (St. Louis BBQ Bash in Wildwood). Regardless, I keep it in a waterproof container that I built (see pictures). I argued that this was impossible and all they kept saying is that it had extensive water damage. Caveat Emptor, I am at their mercy, give up and not pay them $85 to fix it or just throw away the $400 I spent on the CyberQ.

1.) Their customer service is bad! What happened to the customer is always right?
2.) They told me that this happens all the time and customers don't realize how easy these can get wet and ruined. Are you kidding me?? A device designed to work outside for BBQing is so sensitive that this will happen all the time? I even took the extra step to water-proof it.

I think this is how they keep revenue coming in. At any rate, be careful, I felt helpless and as if I was not telling the truth.

PitStop BBQ, St. Louis


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 8, 2015)

First post and you come in bashing a product.

Makes me think that's the only reason you joined the site...


----------



## jjcolo (Oct 8, 2015)

I see how you chose CrankyBuzzard for a name.


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2015)

Try The BBB better business bureau


----------



## jjcolo (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry if this post offends anyone, that wasn't my intention, I didn't want anyone else to lose money.  This can be an expensive hobby.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 8, 2015)

jjcolo said:


> I see how you chose CrankyBuzzard for a name.


It fits


jjcolo said:


> I see how you chose CrankyBuzzard for a name.



Yep, I earned that nick over 20 years ago due to the fact that I don't tolerate half cocked knee jerk reactions.  



jjcolo said:


> Sorry if this post offends anyone, that wasn't my intention, I didn't want anyone else to lose money.  This can be an expensive hobby.



I doubt you've offended anyone, but coming in with your first post, worded the way you have it, makes me, and probably others, think that you only joined so that you could air your issues.  

Reread your original post, and then sit back and think what YOU would interpret it as if it were posted on a site where you visit often.  Also, think about how you would be greeted if you arrived at a party, where you didn't know anyone, and your first attempt at a conversation was some form of negativity about a product.....

Most all of us are on here to learn, help, and have fun.  But, many of us have seen many first, and only, posts that are only there to slam, complain, or stir stuff up. 

I'm sure you're a great person, you just rubbed a couple the wrong way.   Let's try again; go to the roll call area, introduce yourself, tell us a bit about you, then explain your issues.  We'll help you lick your wounds and then move on to some killer BBQ and smoking chat.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, I can't comment on the CyberQ, but I have had a DigiQ-2 since 2006 or 2007 and have had no issues.  And it's been outside in the dew many times on competition cooks.  Maybe they built them better back then, but honestly your post is the first time I've ever seen anyone complain about water in a Guru product.

Now their probes come with instructions about water and immersion when cleaning (as in don't do it).  Is that what your problem was?  Is it the CyberQ control box or the probes?


----------



## inkjunkie (Oct 10, 2015)

I bought a DigiQ from them, assuming you are talking about BBQ Guru. Customer service was terrible. Sent it back to them for inspection. They returned it claiming nothing is wrong, that it was how I had it set up. Went to use it, same problem. Wires from blower motor broke off. I figured they didn't fix it the first time why send it back. Tried to solder the wires on and fried the board. Did a quick Internet search about the blower motor, found that is the biggest complaint. So I contacted them. First thing they said was they were aware of the wire problem. They then told me when I sent them the ENTIRE unit back they didn't use my blower for the test. Next words were I voided the warranty.  So let me get this straight.....you are aware of the bad blowers. One was sent back to you and wasn't checked. Keep in mind that this happened after I had the device for 5 months and only used it once. I came unglued. They agreed to send me a new blower. When they sent me the shipping label to return it the first time they used UPS. When they sent me a new blower,about 8 weeks after this started, they sent the thing to the shipping address from that UPS label. Which is my home. We don't have a mail box so we don't have delivery from the USPS.....which is how they shipped it. They blamed me for this. Hmmmm....I have no clue what carrier they use....
Sorry for rambling... I did buy a Flame Boss 100. Had a problem, called them. Did what they suggested.  Called them a second time....warranty unit was sent out. None of this send it to us so we can check it out.  
Will never do business with BBQ Guru again.  Neither of the probes are accurate. Will not be purchasing new ones, I will just be buying a controller kit from Auber.


----------

